# I need a youth volunteer for a minute..



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Ummm... It depends. What do you want me to do?


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)




----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

hehehe.. thanks all for the replies.. we've been trying to get an age check back in the bar, I was having a few try to see if they can get in.. might as well be a swiss cheese bouncer, so.. it's back to the drawing boards tonite...  :lol:

Thanks to all that helped or volunteered to help..  :thumb:


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> hehehe.. thanks all for the replies.. we've been trying to get an age check back in the bar, I was having a few try to see if they can get in.. might as well be a swiss cheese bouncer, so.. it's back to the drawing boards tonite...  :lol:
> 
> Thanks to all that helped or volunteered to help..  :thumb:


I am not going to be able to post in the bar?  who will do the leg humping when jk isn't there?


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Well, at this point, you still can..


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

why are we blocking the youth from the bar?


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Well, early on, the bar was age restricted.. young children shouldn't be hangin out in a bar.. :nono: :chortle: But.. since we had problems last year with server issues, the age restriction was lifted and all were free to visit.. 

Now that the servers are hummin along, we were going to try to redo it, but..Vb doesn't really support it yet and the workaround didn't really work, as many of you who tested it last night for me discovered, so.... we're back to no age limits anywhere. 

Thanks again to all that helped.


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

What would the age restriction be? I can see say, no one younger than 8 or 10 or sumthin but anyone older than that should be fine. I ain't heard nothin that bad in there yet. :dontknow:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

I'm Not Ted said:


> What would the age restriction be? I can see say, no one younger than 8 or 10 or sumthin but anyone older than that should be fine. I ain't heard nothin that bad in there yet. :dontknow:


That's cause we've been behavin..  :wink: 

The bar is presently held to the same standards as the rest of the forum, so.. there isn't any bad.


----------



## camofreak (Jun 18, 2009)

IGluIt4U said:


> That's cause we've been behavin..  :wink:
> 
> The bar is presently held to the same standards as the rest of the forum, so.. there isn't any bad.


Wht the heck is the bar?????


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Whats the age gonna be, 18 or 21?


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

QUOTE=camofreak;1055509286]Wht the heck is the bar?????[/QUOTE]
:set1_signs009:[


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

BowBoy78 said:


> QUOTE=camofreak;1055509286]Wht the heck is the bar?????
> :set1_signs009:


You all need to venture out more... lol (it's a subforum in Jumpy's Junkyard (the old Mutantville))


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

ah that makes sense


----------



## Charne'509 (Dec 23, 2008)

*Age rectriction?!?!*

Is there an age rectriction??? coz if there isnt I might be able to help!!! :cheer2: if there will be ...will it be "no under 18" or 
"no under 10???" 





Thanx a mil
Charne'509 :wink: :cat:


----------

